# Morgen Leute



## LexusPA (7 Sep. 2006)

Hi Leute,

war zuvor ein paar mal als Unreg auf eurer Page, aber ich muss sagen super geil.  :thumbup: Werde natürlich auch mal ein paar Bilder posten, sofern ihr diese noch nicht kennt. Grüsse :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (7 Sep. 2006)

Hallo LexusPA,

das hören wir doch gerne :3dsmile: Zum einen, dass es dir hier so gut gefällt, denn für Lob hat man immer ein offenes Ohr und ich freue mich schon auf den einen oder anderen vielleicht auch bebilderten Beitrag von dir!

Also Herzlich Willkommen an Board!

Liebe Grüße, Muli
:bigsupporter:


----------



## AMUN (7 Sep. 2006)

Moin moin LexusPA,

Auch ich heiße dich hier willkommen und wünsche dir viel spaß beim posten und sammeln 

MfG
Meister


----------



## spoiler (7 Sep. 2006)

Mein RickEee bist du nicht 

Denn ich heisse dich auch herzlich Willkommen hier und freue mich das es dir hier gefällt.

Ich hoffe wir werden mit einander auskommen & ne Menge Spass haben 


Gruss spoiler


----------

